# Best nano out of the box



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Highly recommend a Spec 3 from Fluval. 
Just need a heater- 25W in the filter compartment and you're good to go. The light is very decent too.


----------



## nomad1721 (Jan 3, 2011)

Daisy Mae said:


> Highly recommend a Spec 3 from Fluval.


I agree with @Daisy Mae , if your looking for a tall tank the Spec III is hard to beat. My personal suggestion would be for the JBJ Picotope, however. Beautiful rimless bow front tank. The included filter is great (mines been going for 5 years now), and the light is one of the best kit lights out there (spectrum is a little heavy on the blue side). Usually runs the same price or a little less than the Spec.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

I've had a Spec III for years and love it. Here's an old picture:


----------



## geealexg (May 26, 2015)

*Spec III All the Way*

Here is the latest picture of my Fluval Spec III Betta/Boraras tank (~6 months old). As you can see in a fully lit room, the LEDs barely brighten up the tank. I agree that the LED lighting is not very bright, so you should supplement it with additional natural daylight from the windows. 










Using Camera flash helps a lot in close-up betta selfies:


----------



## aquaticaddict (Jan 26, 2016)

That's a cool yellow betta geealexg!


----------



## ibebian (Jan 11, 2016)

Check out the Eheim Aquastyle nano. I would say the lighting is moderate, has a hob style filter that is inside the tank and comes in 4, 6 and 12 gal sizes. Even has a glass cover that does a good job of keeping evaporation low. Maybe slightly larger than what you're looking for but I think this one is fantastic. Lower flow is great for a shrimp/betta tank too.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

IMO I don't like the all-in-one tanks, too pricey, and filters can be poorly based/need moding (have to cover intake slits with filter foam, and sometimes mod outflow tube to reduce flow). I rather mix and match and save $ but that's just me. I prefer sponge filters run via air pumps for 2-3g tanks and most of mine are Michel's art store bowls/vases bought with 50% off for 1 item coupon so they cost $10-18 at the most.


----------

